# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  cho thuê xe đi Đồng Văn, Mèo vạc, lũng Cú, Cao Bằng lh 0904.795.598

## viettrans

*Viettrans hà nội CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ XE 7  CHỖ , 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ ĐI CÁC CUNG ĐƯỜNG ĐÔNG – TÂY BẮC:  HÀ GIANG, QUẢN  BẠ, YÊN MINH, ĐỒNG VĂN, MÈO VẠC, CAO BẰNG, BẮC CẠN, THÁC BẢN GIỐC,....LH  0904795598* 

*NHững loại xe  7 chỗ gầm cao chuyên dành cho đi những cung đường này: Foreverest, Isuzu, Fortuner, Land cruiser,pajero....*

*Xe 16 chỗ: Ford transit, Mercedes Sprinter...*
* Xe 24-29 chỗ: Huyndai County Hàn quốc, Đồng vàng...*
*  Ngoài ra Công ty chúng tôi còn TỔ CHỨC TOUR TRỌN GÓI: SAPA, CAO BẰNG, THÁC BẢN GIỐC, MÙ CANG CHẢI,…..*.đáp ứng mọi yêu cầu của Quý khách.
*Với dàn xe đời mới,CHẤT LƯỢNG CAO, đội ngũ lái xe và điều hành làm việc chuyên nghiệp, tận tình, chu đáo*
*Giá cả hợp lý Viettrans Hà Nội tin rằng quý khách sẽ cảm thấy thoải mái và tin tưởng khi sử dụng dịch vụ của chúng tôi.*
 Bạn có thể liên hệ đặt xe :
 - qua điện thoại Mss Oanh 0904795598
 - email: xedulichhanoi.viettrans{at}gmail.com 
 - yahoo: viettrans03
  - fax: 04 3932 0159 
 - Chúng tôi có thể ký hợp đồng tại nhà hoặc cơ quan quý khách nếu quý khách có yêu cầu.
 Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết xin mời ghé thăm Website: http://xedulichhanoi.com.vn / viettrans.vn / thuexehanoi.net
  xin cảm ơn đã đọc tin này!

----------


## viettrans

viettrans hà nội chuyên cho thuê xe đi du lịch liên hệ ms Huyền 0915.702.015

----------


## viettrans

cho thue xe du lich tai ha noi lh 0915.702,015

----------


## viettrans

chuyên cho thuê xe du lịch tại hà nội lh 0915.702.015

----------


## viettrans

chuyên cho thuê xe đi du lịch lh 0915.702.015

----------


## viettrans

cho thuê xe giá rẻ tại hà nội lh 0439320020

----------


## viettrans

chuyên cho thuê xe đi hà giang lg 0915.702.015

----------


## viettrans

chuyên cho thuê xe đi hà giang lh 0915.702.015

----------


## viettrans

viettrans hà nội chuyên cho thuê xe đi du lịch lh 0915.702.015

----------


## viettrans

chuyên cho thuê xe đi du lịch tại hà nội lh 0904.795.598

----------


## viettrans

chuyên cho thuê xe đi lễ đầu năm lh 0904.795.598

----------


## viettrans

viettrans hà nội chuyên cho thuê xe đi du lịch lh 0915.702.015

----------


## viettrans

cho thuê xe giá rẻ tại hà nội lh 0904.795.598

----------

